# PX4 Sub Compact



## Kruzen (Aug 7, 2013)

I am looking to by the subcompact but I'm a little concerned about the size (Fat) gun to have as my conceal carry weapon. Does someone have experience with this weapon as their CC gun?

Thanks


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

i thought i was a little chunky for me also... i ended up buying the compact... and now i carry the nano...


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I had that pistol and loved shooting it but not carrying it. I sold it to my LGS. Take a look at the new Pico - a very cool little pistol!


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

BigCityChief said:


> I had that pistol and loved shooting it but not carrying it. I sold it to my LGS. Take a look at the new Pico - a very cool little pistol!


im very interested in the pico... have seen one except the net and magazines.... have they started to release to dealers yet...


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

fast20 said:


> im very interested in the pico... have seen one except the net and magazines.... have they started to release to dealers yet...


My LGS is taking orders for them now,


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

fast20 said:


> i thought i was a little chunky for me also... i ended up buying the compact... and now i carry the nano...


A big two thumbs up for the BU9. It is very easy to carry.


----------



## steepcliff (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought a nylon holster for mine. I use it in the inside of pants from the back. When I am in the car for a long time , I just take the gun out and then put it back in when I exit. 
I use a leather holster for my 45 px4 storm and wear it the same way. For my 32 cal. I use a pocket holster...........You see my friend, buy them all and have fun with it.


----------



## TacMed_HP (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a coworker who has a PX4 .40 sub. This evening when she showed the weapon to me I noticed she lost the retention spring on the take-down lever.. Is this spring easy to replace or does it require a gunsmith? Also noticed some scarring on the inside of the slide along the ridge that houses the firing pin.. It is uneven scarring that appears to have taken all the finish off in those areas. It is NOT carbon build up!! This weapon has only had 20 founds fired through it.. Has anyone else encountered this type of scarring? Is it normal wear or should we be concerned about poor alignment? I have pictures of it if anyone wants a closer look. Thanks!


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, please post the pics


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

I would like to see the pics to get a better look at it


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Kruzen said:


> I am looking to by the subcompact but I'm a little concerned about the size (Fat) gun to have as my conceal carry weapon. Does someone have experience with this weapon as their CC gun?
> 
> Thanks


I carry one, to me it carries great IWB. It's short, so it's easy and comfortable when sitting, and/or driving. Above all, while not as comfortable perhaps as the smaller thinner models out there, they won't come close to how soft it shoots, it's size and somewhat chunkiness is easily overcome by it's fire power, the chunkiness doesn't bother me a bit, but, I have a medium to large frame. I could perhaps see an issue with small/thin frames perhaps.


----------



## Bronze (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if the PX4subcompact has a slide catch spring?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bronze said:


> Does anyone know if the PX4subcompact has a slide catch spring?


Yes, part #28

http://www.brownells.com/schematics/Beretta-/PX4-SC-sid878.aspx


----------



## Bronze (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Denver

Noticed it missing during a cleaning. Dont know if it broke during range time or if I lost it during the cleaning. Did order2 from brownells. This is by far the sweetest shooting sc ive ever fired. Just hope the catch spring is isolated issue and not ongoing problem.


----------



## Bronze (Mar 8, 2014)

*Slide catch spring issues*

Interesting

I had same issue with my new 9mm. I will continue to check following range time. Dont understand why its breaking.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bronze said:


> Interesting
> 
> I had same issue with my new 9mm. I will continue to check following range time. Dont understand why its breaking.


I don't believe it's breaking, I believe your losing it during cleaning. Are you taking off the slide catch during cleaning? You would rarely ever have to? Do you have the broken spring in your possession, they normally don't just disappear especially while assembled, but they can and will pop across the room if you're not careful during disasemmbly.


----------



## rup9mm (Jun 1, 2014)

I have the px4sub and yes it's a fatty.. So much so, it's hard to carry so I got the lc9 for everyday carry and cz75 p06 for winter carry.. I was going to sell the px4 but I get attached to my guns so I got a laser flashlight and now it's home is on my nightstand. 


Sent from my iPad using Outdoor Forums


----------

